# Anyone had account deactivated for low rating?



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Has anyone had their account deactivated by Lyft for low ratings, if so what was the rating and after how many rides?

My Lyft rating is quite a bit lower than my Uber rating. I started both at the same time but later dd a lot more Uber rides so it could just be that my Lyft rating is still low from the newbie lower ratings I got at the beginning.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

How low was your rating?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> How low was your rating?


My Lyft rating is hovering around 4.5.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Ouch. I didn't realize they would let it drop under a 4.6.

Have you tried going to your local hub and pleading your case?

Ask them to give you another month to bring your ratings up. The only factor that would be an obstacle is if Lyft drivers are over saturated in your area


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

The problem with Lyft is that your driver rating is based on your last 100 rides whereas your Uber rating is based on your last 500. If you have a few whiney or problematic passengers on Uber it doesn't really impact you too much if you ha e been driving a while. But Lyft is a roller coaster ride as the passengers are fickle, immature and demanding.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

I don't think Lyft really looks at your ratings during your first 100 rides. After that, a 4.5 or below ongoing will probably get you deactivated eventually, but other drivers have reported warnings first.

A couple of ratings pointers from a lot of Lyft's. Riders enjoy being around happy drivers and it will be reflected in your rating (I can't hide it if I am not in the best mood, maybe others can), and low rated riders will generally rate you low, no matter how happy you are. Plan accordingly, and forget waters, treats.... Won't make any difference in your rating. If someone calls you to complain about why you are taking so long to pick them up, or any other "frustration" cancel the call immediately, and write Lyft and tell them why, generally any kind of reasonable story (always conclude with "and I didn't feel safe picking them up") will get the cancel removed, and you don't want many of them, they deactivate for those too.

(Personally I don't pick up any rider with a rating that would get me deactivated as a driver, but that's just me. I have one exception to that rule, but it a local market issue regarding how drivers here rate a certain type of rider, which I object to, so that type of rider always get my car no matter how low their rating.)


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I haven't received any warning as yet. I believe I'm on about 50 or 60 rides so far with Lyft, I've done much more with Uber and my rating is well above the threshold.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> The problem with Lyft is that your driver rating is based on your last 100 rides whereas your Uber rating is based on your last 500. If you have a few whiney or problematic passengers on Uber it doesn't really impact you too much if you ha e been driving a while. But Lyft is a roller coaster ride as the passengers are fickle, immature and demanding.


Your last 100 RATED rides. Which really sucks when you have at least 20 ppl who DON'T understand the rating system.

Here is SF, I'd swear the Millennial crowd making up Lyft's Pink Unicorn rider base believe the rating system follows the one at Hogwarts. So they rate you in terms of their driving experience as:

5 star = Outstanding/Exceeds Expectations
4 star = Acceptable
3 star = Poor
2 star = Dreadful
1 star = Troll

And don't realize Lyft takes Occam's Razor to the rating system. So the real rating system is:

5 star = Outstanding/Exceeds Expectations/Acceptable
4 star = Troll
3 star = Troll
2 star = Troll
1 star = Troll

Which really sucks if you're a n00b driver. Whose first 100 rated rides had at least 20 riders who thought they were giving you high marks---with a 4 star rating. Because you didn't give them freebies, a pedicure/manicure/holistic massage, or chew their food for them.

And so don't realize just how much their effing you over without the courtesy of lube because this resulted in a 80% rating aka a B grade aka Troll grade aka failing Hogwarts grade. lmao


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Has anyone had their account deactivated by Lyft for low ratings, if so what was the rating and after how many rides?
> 
> My Lyft rating is quite a bit lower than my Uber rating. I started both at the same time but later dd a lot more Uber rides so it could just be that my Lyft rating is still low from the newbie lower ratings I got at the beginning.


Do you know why you are getting low ratings?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Do you know why you are getting low ratings?


The question would be why I seem to get lower ratings on Lyft than Uber. Lyft pings are more sparse in the market where I work so it could be I'm being less selective about the type of pax I pick up with Lyft than I am with Uber.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

My Lyft ratings fluctuate wildly between 4.45 and 4.95. it is all based on whether I had a recent obnoxious or oblivious Lyft passenger. However, I have over 3000 Lyft rides and 4000 Uber rides and I participate on both companies driver councils, so they don't mess with me.

My Uber rating is a 4.85 and it is something that I send to Lyft anytime that my rating dips. I remind them that the problem.is the Lyft passengers not me as clearly I a great Uber driver and I don't do anything different when driving Lyft.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> The problem with Lyft is that your driver rating is based on your last 100 rides whereas your Uber rating is based on your last 500. If you have a few whiney or problematic passengers on Uber it doesn't really impact you too much if you ha e been driving a while. But Lyft is a roller coaster ride as the passengers are fickle, immature and demanding.


True that,I can be a 4.9 when I wake up a few minimum paying fares drop to 4.8. I know 4.55 would have kept this driver in game because they round up. If you do both platforms that is the risk you run. They can't tell you not to but the expression was once called MOONLIGHTING!!!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

fairsailing said:


> (I have one exception to that rule, but it a local market issue regarding how drivers here rate a certain type of rider, which I object to, so that type of rider always get my car no matter how low their rating.)


Ok, I've gotta know; what is the "certain type of rider" you're referring to? I'm guessing MAGA red hatters?


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Ok, I've gotta know; what is the "certain type of rider" you're referring to? I'm guessing MAGA red hatters?


Don't even know those. It is nothing dramatic. We are now inundated ever school year with Asian college students, mostly Chinese. They rarely drive so are big rideshare users, they don't tip, probably cultural, and many prefer not to talk as their English is not good. Drivers here are routinely 3 starring them so they are never matched again. Maybe it's the no tip, or something else. They get my car and are fine and I have even had some nice conversations.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

You people are so brainwashed over a god dam rating in the real world a 4.5 is good if it wasn't you'd most likely only have a few hotels in Las Vegas or in other major cities across the world ...if they deactivate you so be it life goes on its not like you get a special birthday cake for being a high rated driver or a low rated one


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

So has anyone been deactivated for low ratings or not?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> So has anyone been deactivated for low ratings or not?


Do a search for "deactivated" and you will see that the answer is Yes.

Just keep your rating over 4.6 on both platforms and they will ignore you.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

_It's inhuman, if not illegal. _

They can manipulate the driving independent contractors through their reckless use of rating by their ignorant riders. Who is/are qualified to rate who?


----------



## KurtRussell (Feb 27, 2018)

I find, as a white driver, that black people rate me lower than white and I treat everyone the same. I won't pick up in the ghetto areas anymore. Those were ratings killers for me.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

KurtRussell said:


> I find, as a white driver, that black people rate me lower than white and I treat everyone the same. I won't pick up in the ghetto areas anymore. Those were ratings killers for me.


sad but true. the 16-30 baby mamas have worst entitlement mentality in history of the universe and even if you drove them for free they would still beeatch about something. they should all be neutered at birth.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Has anyone had their account deactivated by Lyft for low ratings, if so what was the rating and after how many rides?
> 
> My Lyft rating is quite a bit lower than my Uber rating. I started both at the same time but later dd a lot more Uber rides so it could just be that my Lyft rating is still low from the newbie lower ratings I got at the beginning.


They give you warnings first, but it can & has happened.If you think a pax may rate you unfairly you can screenshot the ride & Lyft will throw out the rating.


----------

